# Den Tag erwarte ich noch



## elroy

Can that mean "I am still awaiting that day"?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Can that mean "I am still awaiting that day"?


Mir klingt "Auf den/diesen Tag warte ich noch immer" viel fließender.

Jana


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> Can that mean "I am still awaiting that day"?


I think so, too. However, it sounds rather pathetic to me--in German as well as in English.

Ralf


----------



## Tanuki

Hmmm, I'd wish for some context here... since although it sounds rather awkward in "normal" speech, that fragment _could_ fit into an ironic statement:

"Den Tag erwarte ich noch, an dem <xyz passiert>"

Like
"Den Tag erwarte ich noch, an dem mir der Staat vorschreiben will, welches Klopapier ich zu benutzen habe."

Meaning as much as 
"if <xyz> actually happens, then that'd truly put the lid on it." or 
"it's hardly conceivable that something like <xyz> happens." or
"<xyz> is truly the last thing I'd ever need."

-T


----------



## Whodunit

Context would help very much. I could imagine following situation:

A: Was machst du heute Abend? Ich wollte ins Kino.
B: Na, warum gehen wir nicht zusammen? Ich wollte auch gehen.
A: Was kommt denn?
B: Spiderman, hab ich gehört.
A: So'n Müll guckst du dir an?
B: Nee, bestimmt nicht – den Tag erwarte ich noch!

However, all in all, I agree with Tanuki's explanation ... unless we had more context.


----------



## Jana337

Ich gebe zu, dass diese Frage aus meinem Streit mit Elias entstanden ist. Wir lassen uns etwas einfallen, um euch den Kontext irgendwie zu vermitteln

Jana


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> I think so, too. However, it sounds rather pathetic to me--in German as well as in English.
> 
> Ralf


 
Pathetic?  Do you mean "pathetisch"?

"Pathetic" and "pathetisch" are false cognates.

pathetic = erbärmlich
pathetisch = pompous

I am almost positive you meant "pathetisch."


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich gebe zu, dass diese Frage aus meinem Streit mit Elias entstanden ist. Wir lassen uns etwas einfallen, um euch den Kontext irgendwie zu vermitteln
> 
> Jana


 
Ich glaube, dass die vorgeschlagenen Situationen auch der Situation entsprechen, in der ich den Ausdruck verwenden wollte.

Ich wollte nämlich auch ausdrücken, dass ich etwas für sehr unwahrscheinlich hielt.


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> ... I am almost positive you meant "pathetisch."


Of course I did. So you are perfectly right again. "Pompous" was exactly what I had in mind. No idea why I wrote pathetic (probably because of the similarity to the German "pathetisch"). Nevertheless, thanks for teaching me a "new trick" .

Ralf


----------



## Ralf

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass die vorgeschlagenen Situationen auch *der* Situation entsprechen, in der ich den Ausdruck verwenden wollte.
> 
> Ich wollte nämlich auch ausdrücken, dass ich etwas für sehr unwahrscheinlich hielt.


... dann kann man aber auch sagen:
- Das möchte ich noch (mal) erleben!
- Das will ich (erst) sehen!

Ralf


----------



## Ares

Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube Ralf meint pathetic = erbärmlich. Der Satz (Den Tag erwarte ich noch.../I am still awaiting that day...) klingt einfach nicht besonders gut. 

Wenn man ausdrücken will, dass etwas wahrscheinlich *nicht* passiert, sollte man auch nicht das Verb "erwarten" verwenden, sondern "warten" oder "auf etwas warten." Das Word "erwarten" heißt ja in erster Linie "to expect", d.h. man glaubt, dass etwas passiert. 

Redensarten, die ausdrücken, dass der Sprecher nicht glaubt, dass etwas passiert (furchbarer Satz :

Da kannst du lange warten! 
Da kannst du warten, bis Du schwarz wirst!

Viele Grüße, 

Ares/Ruth.


----------



## elroy

Ares said:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube Ralf meint pathetic = erbärmlich. Der Satz (Den Tag erwarte ich noch.../I am still awaiting that day...) klingt einfach nicht besonders gut.
> 
> Wenn man ausdrücken will, dass etwas wahrscheinlich *nicht* passiert, sollte man auch nicht das Verb "erwarten" verwenden, sondern "warten" oder "auf etwas warten." Das Word "erwarten" heißt ja in erster Linie "to expect", d.h. man glaubt, dass etwas passiert.
> 
> Redensarten, die ausdrücken, dass der Sprecher nicht glaubt, dass etwas passiert (furchbarer Satz :
> 
> Da kannst du lange warten!
> Da kannst du warten, bis Du schwarz wirst!
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Ares/Ruth.


 
Der Ausdruck sollte eigentlich sarkastisch gewesen sein.  

"Den Tag erwarte ich noch" = "Ich werde immer noch darauf warten, dass dies passiert" = ""Das wird wohl kaum passieren." 

"I'm still awaiting that day" klingt gar nicht erbärmlich im Englischen.  Im Gegenteil, dieser Satz kann sehr gut als sarkastisch aufgefasst werden, sofern der Zusammenhang klarstellt, dass es um eine Unwahrscheinlichkeit geht.


----------



## elroy

Ralf said:
			
		

> ... dann kann man aber auch sagen:
> - Das möchte ich noch (mal) erleben!
> - Das will ich (erst) sehen!
> 
> Ralf


 
Den Fehler mit "der Situation" wollte ich gleich korrigieren.  Danke schön für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass die vorgeschlagenen Situationen auch der Situation entsprechen, in der ich den Ausdruck verwenden wollte.
> 
> Ich wollte nämlich auch ausdrücken, dass ich etwas für sehr unwahrscheinlich hielt.


Elroy, is this anything like: 

 "That'll be the day!"

I use that sarcastically or ironically to express the idea:

"If that day ever comes (the day when "that" happens), I'll be totally shocked."

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Tanuki said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'd wish for some context here... since although it sounds rather awkward in "normal" speech, that fragment _could_ fit into an ironic statement:
> 
> "Den Tag erwarte ich noch, an dem <xyz passiert>"
> 
> Like
> "Den Tag erwarte ich noch, an dem mir der Staat vorschreiben will, welches Klopapier ich zu benutzen habe."


Genau! Und das war es nicht. Elias hat über etwas geredet, worauf er sich eigentlich freut (oder so was ) - wie "yesterday was too late" (er wird mich bitte korrigieren, falls ich übertreibe).

Jana


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass die vorgeschlagenen Situationen auch der Situation entsprechen, in der ich den Ausdruck verwenden wollte.
> 
> Ich wollte nämlich auch ausdrücken, dass ich etwas für sehr unwahrscheinlich hielt.


Aber zugleich würdest du dich nicht sträuben, wenn es letztendlich passieren würde - und das spielt hier eine Rolle, glaube ich.

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Ares said:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber ich glaube Ralf meint pathetic = erbärmlich. Der Satz (Den Tag erwarte ich noch.../I am still awaiting that day...) klingt einfach nicht besonders gut.
> 
> Wenn man ausdrücken will, dass etwas wahrscheinlich *nicht* passiert, sollte man auch nicht das Verb "erwarten" verwenden, sondern "warten" oder "auf etwas warten." Das Word "erwarten" heißt ja in erster Linie "to expect", d.h. man glaubt, dass etwas passiert.
> 
> Redensarten, die ausdrücken, dass der Sprecher nicht glaubt, dass etwas passiert (furchbarer Satz :
> 
> Da kannst du lange warten!
> Da kannst du warten, bis Du schwarz wirst!
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Ares/Ruth.


Ruth, willst du nicht an unserem Projekt mitmachen? 

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Genau! Und das war es nicht. Elias hat über etwas geredet, worauf er sich eigentlich freut (oder so was ) - wie "yesterday was too late" (er wird mich bitte korrigieren, falls ich übertreibe).
> 
> Jana


 
Nein, das war eben nicht der Fall.   Du hattest gesagt "Vielleicht mache ich etwas eines Tages."  Und ich habe gesagt, "Den Tag erwarte ich noch."  Ob ich mich darauf freue oder nicht, ist nicht das Wichtige.  Ich wollte hervorheben, dass man darauf lange warten müsste, weil es eben wohl nicht passieren würde.


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Aber zugleich würdest du dich nicht sträuben, wenn es letztendlich passieren würde - und das spielt hier eine Rolle, glaube ich.
> 
> Jana


 
Darauf müsste ich trotzdem lange warten.  

Schließlich schließt "noch erwarten" alle Sachen ein, die ich ausdrücken wollte.

-die Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Sache
-die Tatsache, dass es noch lange dauern würde, wenn es überhaupt passieren würde
-die Tatsache, dass ich die Sache eigentlich irgendwie will


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Darauf müsste ich trotzdem lange warten.
> 
> Schließlich schließt "noch erwarten" alle Sachen ein, die ich ausdrücken wollte.
> 
> -die Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Sache
> -die Tatsache, dass es noch lange dauern würde, wenn es überhaupt passieren würde
> -die Tatsache, dass ich die Sache eigentlich irgendwie will


Mir spreizt es sich jedoch in den Ohren. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Nein, das war eben nicht der Fall.  Du hattest gesagt "Vielleicht mache ich etwas eines Tages." Und ich habe gesagt, "Den Tag erwarte ich noch." Ob ich mich darauf freue oder nicht, ist nicht das Wichtige. Ich wollte hervorheben, dass man darauf lange warten müsste, weil es eben wohl nicht passieren würde.


Jetzt hast du aber  ein Eigentor geschossen.  Dazu passt es überhaupt nicht.

Jana


----------



## elroy

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Jetzt hast du aber ein Eigentor geschossen.  Dazu passt es überhaupt nicht.
> 
> Jana


 
Finde ich nicht.  

Warten wir mal auf die anderen, sonst beendet sich diese Ping-Pong nie.


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Finde ich nicht.
> 
> Warten wir mal auf die anderen, sonst beendet sich diese Ping-Pong  nie.


Das Pingpong.
Ich würde  das Kriegsbeil gerne begraben, aber das sieht unendlich aus. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Darauf müsste ich trotzdem lange warten.
> 
> Schließlich schließt "noch erwarten" alle Sachen ein, die ich ausdrücken wollte.
> 
> -die Unwahrscheinlichkeit der Sache
> -die Tatsache, dass es noch lange dauern würde, wenn es überhaupt passieren würde
> -die Tatsache, dass ich die Sache eigentlich irgendwie will


 
Nach all euren Erklärungen, würde ich auf "Das will ich sehen!" zurückgreifen, was ich am geeignetsten finde. In meinem  schlauen Buch habe ich dazu noch einige Äquivalente gefunden, die ich gerne korrigiert haben möchte. 

You've got a long wait coming!
You could be in for a long wait!
You can wait until the cows come home! (kennen wir ja )
You can wait till you're blue in the face.


----------



## Ares

> Ruth, willst du nicht an unserem Projekt mitmachen?
> 
> Jana



Da werd  ich mich doch nicht lange bitten lassen.  

Hihi, 

Ruth.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nach all euren Erklärungen, würde ich auf "Das will ich sehen!" zurückgreifen, was ich am geeignetsten finde. In meinem  schlauen Buch habe ich dazu noch einige Äquivalente gefunden, die ich gerne korrigiert haben möchte.
> 
> You've got a long wait coming!
> You could be in for a long wait!
> You can wait until the cows come home! (kennen wir ja )
> You can wait till you're blue in the face.


 
Diese klingen zwar etwas ungewöhnlich (der letzte ausschließend), trotzdem lässt sich der Sinn auf jeden Fall begreifen.

"Das will ich sehen" gefällt mir.  Vielleicht war mein Ausdruck einfach eben zu buchstäblich.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Diese klingen zwar etwas ungewöhnlich (der letzte ausschließend), trotzdem lässt sich der Sinn auf jeden Fall begreifen.


 
Hättest du eventuell einen schönen englischen äquivalenten Ausdruck  auf Lager?



> "Das will ich sehen" gefällt mir. Vielleicht war mein Ausdruck einfach eben zu buchstäblich.


 
Das wird auch sehr oft verwendet. Leider habe ich aber nicht mehr allzu viel andere Sprüche gleicher Intention  parat.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nach all euren Erklärungen, würde ich auf "Das will ich sehen!" zurückgreifen, was ich am geeignetsten finde. In meinem  schlauen Buch habe ich dazu noch einige Äquivalente gefunden, die ich gerne korrigiert haben möchte.


"You've got a long wait coming!"

This is not very common.

"You could be in for a long wait!"

This is more common. 

_You can wait until the cows come home! (kennen wir ja )_

One of my favorites, although it's not VERY common.

"You can wait till you're blue in the face." 
I think you have a couple sayings mixed together:

"talk until you are blue in the face"
 "wait until hell freezes over"

The last one is only mildly offensive (because of the use of "hell"), but it's quite common. 

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> "You can wait till you're blue in the face."
> I think you have a couple sayings mixed together:
> 
> "talk until you are blue in the face"
> "wait until hell freezes over"
> 
> The last one is only mildly offensive (because of the use of "hell"), but it's quite common.
> 
> Gaer


 
Interesting... maybe Elroy formed it in analogy to the German saying
"Da kannst du warten bist du schwarz wirst!"  (Just a guess).


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Interesting... maybe Elroy formed it in analogy to the German saying
> "Da kannst du warten bist du schwarz wirst!"  (Just a guess).


You know the problem. "You can wait (un)til you're blue in the face" sounded a bit unusual, but I was not sure. I'm still not.

"Until you turn blue" is not as common as "until you are blue in the face". If you Google both these phrases, you can also check to see which verbs show up most often.

Results 1 - 10 of about 7,230 for "until you are blue in the face".
Results 1 - 10 of about 861 for   "wait till hell freezes over". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 441 for "talk until you are blue in the face". 
Results 1 - 2 of 2 for "wait until you are blue in the face". 

One of my favorites: "ice skate in hell"
Results 1 - 10 of about 148 for    "ice skate in hell". 

We'll be able to ice skate in hell before… 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hättest du eventuell einen schönen englischen äquivalenten Ausdruck  auf Lager?
> 
> 
> 
> Das wird auch sehr oft verwendet. Leider habe ich aber nicht mehr allzu viel andere Sprüche gleicher Intention  parat.


 
Ein Äquivalent für die von dir vorgeschlagenen Ausdrücke?  "Dream on!" vielleicht.  Das drückt aus, dass die andere Person noch träumen soll, weil das vorgeschlagene Ereignis eben nur ein Träum ist und dementsprechend wohl nicht erfolgen wird. 

Allerdings war das nicht meine Absicht mit dem deutschen Ausdruck.  Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass *ich *(nicht etwa das Gesprächparnter) noch lange darauf warten muss bzw. werde, da das Ereignis unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> Ein Äquivalent für die von dir vorgeschlagenen Ausdrücke? "Dream on!" vielleicht. Das drückt aus, dass die andere Person noch träumen soll, weil das vorgeschlagene Ereignis eben nur ein Träum ist und dementsprechend wohl nicht erfolgen wird.
> 
> Allerdings war das nicht meine Absicht mit dem deutschen Ausdruck. Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass *ich *(nicht etwa das Gesprächparnter) noch lange darauf warten muss bzw. werde, da das Ereignis unwahrscheinlich ist.


 
Wiederum dasselbe auf deutsch: "Träum' weiter!"


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Ein Äquivalent für die von dir vorgeschlagenen Ausdrücke? "Dream on!" vielleicht. Das drückt aus, dass die andere Person noch träumen soll, weil das vorgeschlagene Ereignis eben nur ein Träum ist und dementsprechend wohl nicht erfolgen wird.
> 
> Allerdings war das nicht meine Absicht mit dem deutschen Ausdruck. Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass *ich *(nicht etwa das Gesprächparnter) noch lange darauf warten muss bzw. werde, da das Ereignis unwahrscheinlich ist.


How about:

 "Fat chance…"

I would say this in countless situations.

"Fat chance of that happening." I would use this for myself too.

"I wish we could find a way to make people who skip lessons pay for them. Fat chance though."

That would mean that I will be waiting for a long time, probably "until hell freezes over" before the thing I'm hoping for will happen.

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> "Fat chance…"
> 
> I would say this in countless situations.
> 
> "Fat chance of that happening." I would use this for myself too.
> 
> "I wish we could find a way to make people who skip lessons pay for them. Fat chance though."
> 
> That would mean that I will be waiting for a long time, probably "until hell freezes over" before the thing I'm hoping for will happen.
> 
> Gaer
> 
> Gaer


 
Or "when pigs fly."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Or "when pigs fly."


 
We say "Eher lernen Schweinen fliegen".   And this expresses exactly the same idea as "When pigs fly" with all your description.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wiederum dasselbe auf deutsch: "Träum' weiter!"


 
Ja klar, aber Elroy hatte doch wiederholt, dass er *nicht* "Dream on!" sagen wollte.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> How about:
> 
> "Fat chance…"
> 
> I would say this in countless situations.
> 
> "Fat chance of that happening." I would use this for myself too.
> 
> "I wish we could find a way to make people who skip lessons pay for them. Fat chance though."
> 
> That would mean that I will be waiting for a long time, probably "until hell freezes over" before the thing I'm hoping for will happen.
> 
> Gaer
> 
> Gaer


 
Hm ... that is quite difficult. I'd translate it as "Übernimm dich bloß nicht!"

You could say that if someone has been planning something and you don't believe that your "Gegenüber" () has NO chance to carry that out - ironically.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Or "when pigs fly."


Yup! Great one!


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ja klar, aber Elroy hatte doch wiederholt, dass er *nicht* "Dream on!" sagen wollte.


Okay…


			
				Elroy said:
			
		

> Allerdings war das nicht meine Absicht mit dem deutschen Ausdruck. Ich wollte ausdrücken, dass *ich *(nicht etwa das Gesprächparnter) noch lange darauf warten muss bzw. werde, da das Ereignis unwahrscheinlich ist.


I wanted to say/express that *I*, (not the person to whom I'm speaking) must or will wait [have to wait] a long time, since the/that "event" is very unlikely.

(Elroy, please feel free to correct my translation…)

That's just on the fly, but I want to show you that I BELIEVE I understand.

Now, "dream on" is usually directed towards another person, if that's your point.

But "fat chance" I might direct at myself.

"I'd love to write German well before I drop dead. Fat chance."

And I could even direct this at myself, humorously:

"I'd love to write German well before I drop dead. Dream on, right?"

And finally:

"I'd love to write German well before I drop dead. When pigs fly."


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> Okay…
> 
> I wanted to say/express that *I*, (not the person to whom I'm speaking) must or will wait [have to wait] a long time, since the/that "event" is very unlikely.
> 
> (Elroy, please feel free to correct my translation…)
> 
> That's just on the fly, but I want to show you that I BELIEVE I understand.
> 
> Now, "dream on" is usually directed towards another person, if that's your point.
> 
> But "fat chance" I might direct at myself.
> 
> "I'd love to write German well before I drop dead. Fat chance."
> 
> And I could even direct this at myself, humorously:
> 
> "I'd love to write German well before I drop dead. Dream on, right?"
> 
> And finally:
> 
> "I'd love to write German well before I drop dead. When pigs fly."


 
My intent was to respond to an event purported to "eventually" take place one day.  I wanted to say something along the lines of, "Well, I'll still be awaiting that day (for a very long time)."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> My intent was to respond to an event purported to "eventually" take place one day. I wanted to say something along the lines of, "Well, I'll still be awaiting that day (for a very long time)."


 
Maybe you mean this:

*"Na, den Tag möcht ich noch erleben!"*

Das ist es sicher der Satz, hinter dem du her bist.


----------

